# 2 sweet dogs ready for new homes free



## SnowHunter (Jan 14, 2013)

2 sweet dogs rescued off a dirt road, healthy and ready to go to their forever homes

Approx 6 months old, one looks like a mini yellow lab, about 20lbs, male, unfixed. Other is a trI color female about the size of a corgi. Great with other dogsand kids


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## jerome (Jan 16, 2013)

The white dog looks like a Mt. Cur. Does it have a docked tail?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 17, 2013)

Nope. I don't really know what he is, I rescued him and two others off the dirty road several months ago starved and without any hair.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey folks, I really need to find these pups good homes. WE already have too nanny dogs and I took these in with the intention of getting them healthy and finding then great furever homes. they are supper sweet, and small so they don't take up much room!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2013)

Both dogs have been fixed, rabies and microchip. Healthy and looking for furever homes!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks like the yellow one has found a home.......In your lap.....

Hope they find as good a home as you have given them......

The dog in my Avitar was found lifeless on a dirt road in the N Ga
Mtns  a year and a half ago......


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2013)

I do wish I could keep em both, they both are good snugglers  best dogs I've had have been rescues!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nic I wish we could take one off your hands. But with our work schedules the way they are it is hard enough to take care of the critters we have. I will pass this on though.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Neil, I appreciate it!


----------

